# Help with CERTO Bottle



## bottlerocket (Sep 25, 2013)

I found this today. I read some older post about them. Very common BUT can you look at the bottom and tell me if this has any indication to age?
 The Front has the upside-down "Pour 1/2 Bottle Pour to here" with arrows
 The Back CERTO REG U.S. PAT.OFF.
 The bottom has 6 (The logo for Owens-Illinois) 3
 A big X in the middle of the bottom
 7 .
 Any info would be appreciated
 Thanks


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 25, 2013)

Another View


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 25, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 25, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 25, 2013)

Somewhere on the internet is a website with info on the Owens-Illinois marks.  I THINK the 6 is plant #6 and the 3 is a year, like 43 or 53 and the 7 is a mold number.


 Scott


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Scott,
 If I am reading this correctly, i have no period after the 3, and they are single digits, I have a 1933 bottle.

 From a Owens-Illinois site,
 Owens Illinois Glass Co. seems to have realized that a zero could indicate either 1930 or 1940, so a new code needed to be developed. The answer was to add a period indicating a manufacture of 1940 or later. The stippling idea (presumably to help keep bottles from sliding on wet surfaces) appears to have evolved about the same time, and all this was conceived in conjunction with the Duraglas process.
 Owens-Illinois continued the single- digit numeral/period system until 1946, although the company began integrating a two-digit system as early as 1943. That means 1940s bottles may have either a 0 or 0. marking, but 1941 and 1942 are almost always marked 1. or 2. Occasionally, these periods are difficult to see because they are concealed in the stippling, but periods are generally larger than the stippling dots. Bottles made in 1943-1946 may contain either single-digit numerals followed by periods or double- digit markings, such as a 4. or 44 for


----------



## reach44 (Sep 25, 2013)

A 1930s piece made in Charleston, WV.  Mold number 7.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome ad. Thanks


----------

